# Marriott Ocean Club Aruba



## randster2 (Jul 14, 2013)

What is the best transportation from the airport - taxi or Depalma Transportation?  Has anyone taken the Depalma half day tour?  What shopping and restaurants are close to the Marriott Ocean Club?  Is there good shopping away from the resort?  Any activities we should do?  I am 54 years old, and going with my 78 year old Mom.  Thanks.


----------



## randster2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot to ask the best way to make phone calls from the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club to the United States.  Does the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club have internet access in the rooms?  If so, how much?  Thanks.


----------



## Larry (Jul 14, 2013)

Take a taxi from airport for about $25 to $30 for the two of you. De Palma is per person so I don't see how there could be much of a savings if any. With De Palma you will be making many stops as the Marriott's will probably be their last stop.

There is free internet service in the room at the Ocean Club. Phone cards work fine for me for quick calls to USA. Some people who need to make a lot of calls get a cell phone at airport or get a sym card for their own cell phones.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 14, 2013)

Agree with Larry re: taxi vs. DePalm bus. Taxi is better choice. The Marriott resorts are just up the road from the main shopping areas of Palm Beach with restaurants, etc. Whether the distance is walkable may be individual judgment. I walk it but my DH won't. -- I'd estimate it to be equivalent to about 4-5 city blocks from the Ocean Club.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 14, 2013)

You can cut through the surf club and it is about a 8 minute walk to the restaurants.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 15, 2013)

I use Kini Kini tours for pre arranged transport to/from the airport when we go to Aruba with the family.  We have used them for 5-8 of us traveling together and they provide car seat for children and are very reliable.  The cost is about $40 each way in a comfortable Air conditioned van.  You can contact them at their website to prearrange transport.  Have a great time!
For just 2 people, I would take a cab.


----------



## Lee55 (Jul 15, 2013)

Larry said:


> Take a taxi from airport for about $25 to $30 for the two of you. De Palma is per person so I don't see how there could be much of a savings if any. With De Palma you will be making many stops as the Marriott's will probably be their last stop.
> 
> There is free internet service in the room at the Ocean Club. Phone cards work fine for me for quick calls to USA. Some people who need to make a lot of calls get a cell phone at airport or get a sym card for their own cell phones.



[ilene13 You can cut through the surf club and it is about a 8 minute walk to the restaurants.]  

Ilene13 and Larry are both correct.
There are lots of excellence restaurants within walking distance of the OC. Take a taxi from the airport.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 17, 2013)

In my opinion there is only one way from the airport to your resort.  BULLY TAXI.  He has a van and will pick you up at the airport holding up a card with your name on it.  He will then take you to your destination - $25.00 total.  Ask him up front what the price will be.   We gave him a $6.00 tip only because he was so knowledgable about the area, and made the trip a lot of fun ~ he made it like a tour.  Here is his number if you are interested:  011-297-593-7520 or email him at:  www.bullytaxi79@hotmail.com

Also:  We really enjoyed a dinner at the Sunset Grille Seafood and Chops Restaurant at the Radisson Aruba Resort.


----------



## arubanut (Jul 23, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> In my opinion there is only one way from the airport to your resort.  BULLY TAXI.  He has a van and will pick you up at the airport holding up a card with your name on it.  He will then take you to your destination - $25.00 total.  Ask him up front what the price will be.   We gave him a $6.00 tip only because he was so knowledgable about the area, and made the trip a lot of fun ~ he made it like a tour.  Here is his number if you are interested:  011-297-593-7520 or email him at:  www.bullytaxi79@hotmail.com
> 
> Also:  We really enjoyed a dinner at the Sunset Grille Seafood and Chops Restaurant at the Radisson Aruba Resort.



*I agree...*

*Yes,Book with "BULLY" taxi.

Last several years we have been using bully.
Always there waiting for you as you come through the doors,holding up your name on a card.

Yes there are many taxis waiting in line outside the doors.

I use to say like others,why reserve a taxi when there right outside the door.

Well after trying him once, "it is the only way from the airport to the resort".

Just the extra personalized service and taking your bags before going out the main doors is vary nice.

All at NO EXTRA COSTthen a regular taxi would charge!*





www.bullytaxi79@hotmail.com


----------



## m61376 (Jul 25, 2013)

randster2 said:


> I forgot to ask the best way to make phone calls from the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club to the United States.  Does the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club have internet access in the rooms?  If so, how much?  Thanks.



I just downloaded the free Magicjack app; I know they have it for Iphones and Ipads. Lets you make free calls over the wireless to anywhere in the US.

As for shopping- there are a couple of shopping centers that you can walk to and then there is shopping in town. Primarily there are the usual souvenir type places and a lot of good jewelry shopping . There's some great stuff, but make sure you know your prices. Jewelry in the islands is not the bargain it once was and, while there are still some great buys to be had, you have to be careful. That said, I've bought some gorgeous pieces there.


----------



## siesta (Jul 26, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I just downloaded the free Magicjack app; I know they have it for Iphones and Ipads. Lets you make free calls over the wireless to anywhere in the US.
> 
> As for shopping- there are a couple of shopping centers that you can walk to and then there is shopping in town. Primarily there are the usual souvenir type places and a lot of good jewelry shopping . There's some great stuff, but make sure you know your prices. Jewelry in the islands is not the bargain it once was and, while there are still some great buys to be had, you have to be careful. That said, I've bought some gorgeous pieces there.


 good tip, but most cell phones have wifi calling features, so you dont have to be tied down with magic jack, its a mobile world we are living in. For example, with google voice, i can make free calls to the US from anywhere in the world via wifi, as well as receive calls for free.

It was great sitting at moomba beach bar and connected to their free wifi and receiving calls from friends, theyd ask what I was doing and to their surprise id tell them I was sitting at a bar in Aruba drinking an Amstel Bright.

Ps- make sure to turn your cell data connection off when using your cell phone abroad on wifi so you dont get any roaming charges


----------



## m61376 (Jul 27, 2013)

siesta said:


> good tip, but most cell phones have wifi calling features, so you dont have to be tied down with magic jack, its a mobile world we are living in. For example, with google voice, i can make free calls to the US from anywhere in the world via wifi, as well as receive calls for free.
> 
> It was great sitting at moomba beach bar and connected to their free wifi and receiving calls from friends, theyd ask what I was doing and to their surprise id tell them I was sitting at a bar in Aruba drinking an Amstel Bright.
> 
> Ps- make sure to turn your cell data connection off when using your cell phone abroad on wifi so you dont get any roaming charges


I thought you could only make but not receive the calls over wifi- do you mind explaining how yo do it?


----------



## siesta (Jul 27, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I thought you could only make but not receive the calls over wifi- do you mind explaining how yo do it?


 yes, its quite easy.

First, Install google voice app and configure it, and pick a google voice phone number to receive free phone calls.

Second, disable your cEllular data connection so you dont incur roaming charges.

Third, enable wifi calling

Fourth, connect to wifi

Fifth, make free calls to the US and Canada, send free texts to US, and receive all calls for free, for other countries you can call at a low rate which is posted on the google.com/voice website.

Another awesome feature, is free voicemail transcription.  When soemne leaves a voicemail, it automatically transcribes it and sends it to me as a text message, so i dont have to actually listen to it if i dont want to, or am in a hurry, or am in court and putting my phone to my ear would get me dirty looks from the judge.

http://www.google.com/googlevoice/whatsnew.html


----------

